# Use built in web cam as scanner



## jonnegri (Mar 20, 2014)

I want my windows 8 laptop to recognise my built in web cam as a scanner. This will enable me to scan documents (take a photo) from within software applications.

For example, I use Intuit Quickbooks and it has a scan button for adding documents to transactions. When you launch the scan function from within the application it should open the scanning software that is supplied with your scanner. I just want it to launch the web cam software so I can attach a photo. 

Any suggestions (other than get a scanner)

Jon


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

It is likely that your webcam has insufficient resolution to be used as an effective scanner. Also with its position above the screen on your laptop it will be difficult to get documents suitably positioned for scanning. I suspect the only way to do this will be to use your webcam software to take a still image of the document and save that image to your computer and then attach that image to your software application.

Applications usually require a Twain driver for your image source to be considered as a scanner by the application and I have not seen any being created for a webcam as yet.


----------

